# DirecTV - some HD channels error 771



## jasond10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi- i have read through some of the posts here and am hoping you all can help. i have directv specifically for the nfl sunday ticket however some of my HD channels do not come in; for example 4, nfl network, some HBOs, HGTV, etc. When i switch on the SD channels they work fine. 

I am receiving strong signals on all of 101 satellite and 99c. When i checked the sunday nfl ticket channels today (3 days from first sunday of season) the HD channels were all showing the 771 error. Is there something simple i am missing that will allow the HD signal to come through or am i being blocked by trees? Thank you!

1 HD DVR box HR24
1 HD non DVR box


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Check the signals on the 103ca and 103cb satellites and post them here.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x x x x x x x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
25-32 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA x
9-16 NA x NA x NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA x x x
25-32 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 x x x x x x NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x x x x x x NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 x x x x x x NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 x x x x x x x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x x x x x x NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## jasond10 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am using a SWM and DirecTV two way splitter to bring the signal to both tvs. Thanks!
Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 92 91 94 96 94 97 97 98
9-16 94 92 93 95 92 98 95 97
17-24 95 100 95 95 95 98 95 98
25-32 95 96 95 0 95 98 95 98

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA x
9-16 NA x NA x NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA x x x
25-32 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 41 0 36 0 73 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 19 96
17-24 67 76 98 97 0 0 32 0
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º©) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 91 84 85 85 89 83 92 84
9-16 91 88 87 86 95 91 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 23 0 0 NA NA NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Your 103 LNB is dead. I would call DTV and tell them what you have found and get them to come out and check it and replace it.
The LNB is the plastic housing on the end of the arm attached to the dish.
All of the LNBs are in that one housing on your setup.


----------



## jasond10 (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't have the luxury of calling DirecTV since I am part of a package with family. Is there a way I can change the LNB myself? I am fairly handy.

Thanks.


----------



## jasond10 (Sep 5, 2014)

when the installer was here he swapped between the old 3 piece setup and my current lnb 1 piece. is it possible he did not connect the lnb correctly to the dish or is it pretty definitive i need a new one?

thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Make sure your unit has just one place for a coax to connect and that it is just one plastic housing and it would be this one for a replacement.
http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-SL3-SWM-SlimLine-Built-In-Multiswitch/dp/B003ZT28GC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409969107&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=direct+tv+swm+lnb+replacement

The non SWM would have 4 places for coax connections.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are those reading the same on BOTH receivers?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

jasond10 said:


> I don't have the luxury of calling DirecTV since* I am part of a package with family*. Is there a way I can change the LNB myself? I am fairly handy.
> 
> Thanks.


Do you mean you have a dvr and receiver at a different location than others in your family?


----------



## jasond10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Same reading on both receivers


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If all of your Receiver/DVRs have the same readings, then that points to a problem at the dish/LNB.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

jasond10 said:


> I don't have the luxury of calling DirecTV since *I am part of a package with family*. Is there a way I can change the LNB myself? I am fairly handy.
> 
> Thanks.





studechip said:


> Do you mean you have a dvr and receiver at a different location than others in your family?


Is the possibility of account stacking being ignored for some reason?


----------



## jasond10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay so may be trees blocking only the 103 signal or an LNB issue? Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jasond10 said:


> Okay so may be trees blocking only the 103 signal or an LNB issue? Thanks


Yep. Could be either of those.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jasond10 said:


> Okay so may be trees blocking only the 103 signal or an LNB issue? Thanks


This is just an opinion / question, but if it was a tree blocking the signal I would think there would be intermittent signals to that satellite.
Go to dishpointer.com and put in your address, choose the 103 DirecTV satellite and let it show you where you possible obstruction is.


----------



## oisonit (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello All, first post on forum. I hope I get all the info correct. I'm having a similar issue. I am getting the 771 error on a few HD channels, not all. I went through all the troubleshooting and even called support. A tech is supposed to be coming out tomorrow but I wanted to put my readings on here to see what the issue could be.

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 91 93 93 0 90 97 92 98
9-16 89 95 94 0 92 98 92 98
17-24 90 95 93 0 91 98 93 98
25-32 88 79 92 45 94 98 91 98

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA x
9-16 NA x NA x NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA x x x
25-32 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 80 0 82 0 66 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 85 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 78 69 85 77
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º©) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 69 56 66 52 67 51 64 50
9-16 65 51 63 48 69 51 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 59 0 61 NA NA NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 0 60 0 42 0 0 0
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 0 0 18 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 20 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 62 20 61 24 59 21 61 27
9-16 60 24 59 30 57 24 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

I appreciate any info provided, glad I found the forum.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

oisonit said:


> Hello All, first post on forum. I hope I get all the info correct. I'm having a similar issue. I am getting the 771 error on a few HD channels, not all. I went through all the troubleshooting and even called support. A tech is supposed to be coming out tomorrow but I wanted to put my readings on here to see what the issue could be.
> 
> ...


Your dish is misaligned. The readings from the 99(c), 103(ca) and 103(cb) should be up in the high 80-90s. The tech should be able to fix this up for you pretty quick.


----------



## oisonit (Oct 27, 2014)

litzdog911 said:


> Your dish is misaligned. The readings from the 99(c), 103(ca) and 103(cb) should be up in the high 80-90s. The tech should be able to fix this up for you pretty quick.


I appreciate the info. I wouldn't try to re-align the dish but is that something hard to do?

I am a new customer to DirecTV, new to satellite actually. We currently have the monthly "warranty" fee. How much would a service charge like this normally cost? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

All DIRECTV® service calls are $49.00

If you have never aligned a dish before, it can be a changeling task


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

But if you have the Protection Plan (your monthly 'warranty' fee?), it's free.


----------

